# Question/Advice: How do I pack a Fursuit for Travel?



## CrystalOokamiWolf (May 6, 2014)

This is way to early to ask this but I gotta buy a new suit case anyways and I want to know what be best to get or how to pack a fursuit up. See I am a beginner suiter. I recently just got a got head. And I do want to go to places and conventions with my suit <3 I'm just alittle confused on how to pack a suit up correctly and I never really traveled with something like this. So that is why I am asking. Cause I am hoping those who do travel with their fursuits can give me some insight of the rights and wrongs on how to this. ^^;

So with that in August after my birthday (11th) I am going up to New Jersey to visit my boyfriend. I am staying up there for 2 weeks. But the first week there is a convention. FAU~ Gone to it last year and going again this year~ And not only that my mate wants me to bring my fursuit. But here's the thing. I am not driving. I am taking a Train. Last time I went I was able to fit everything in my old suit case (which is trashed now) but at that time I did not have a head. Now that I do.. What be the best way to pack up my Partial Suit?

I'm aloud to have 2 suit cases plus a Carry On Bag but I would only have enough cash to get one suit case. And my friends and family keeps telling me to... Just carry my head with me as a Carry On. I don't really want to do that. But some on Facebook says that's how they do it. Or they use a plastic tub. As I said before I am going by Train. So Idk if a Tub is aloud on a Train? This will be my second time riding a train. 

So uh... Help? Here's what my suit looks like: https://d.facdn.net/art/chibipup/1395854313.chibipup_img_1836.jpg

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2014)

From what I understand, if the tub isn't excessively large, you should be able to carry it. Another option is a duffle bag if you have one as a carry on instead.


----------



## Nashida (May 6, 2014)

Seconding the duffel, you could put fursuit parts into it and have that as a carry-on, bring the rest of the suit in a suitcase. Like you could put the head, paws (both hands and feet) and tail in the duffel then pack the body in a suitcase.


----------



## Misomie (May 6, 2014)

Shipping it to your boyfriend's is a possibility as well. For packing, people tend to put the paws in the head.


----------

